# MARYLAND Emergency Plow Contact (Frederick/Montgomery Co)



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm in need of a Emergency/back-Up plow contact. I just recieved a call from a friend who plows with me during bigger snows and his truck is down (Trans not engaging) and may not be able to get it back up and running before all hell breaks loose tonight. .

Anyone plowing in the Frederick County (Urbana) /Montgomery County (Potomac) area that maybe able to fill in or be able to help out if I get in a pinch? The area for my second truck is fairly small and could be done in a matter of 2-3 hrs if needed. Looks like 18-25 inches of snow here over night and throughout the day tomorrow.
Post your name & number here or PM me

Thanks


----------



## rick21793 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Frederick Maryland area*

I have a large front end loader and a large skid loader with a large bucket available if anybody needs help. No pickup plows available. They are busy. Matt 240-409-3832


----------



## FrederickMdSnow (Dec 19, 2009)

*Short Notice Labor Sidewalk Shoveling*

We don't have a spare plow truck but we do have labor available to shovel sidewalks, licencsed, insured and bonded labor (with strong backs) from Frederick Maryland Cleaning Service Commercial Buildings Maintenance Inc.

We have contracts with apartment complexes and office buildings all over Greater Washington DC metro area and are restaurant cleaning outsourcing provider for 60 Fortune 500 restaurants in New York, New Jersey, Delaware, Pennsylvania, Maryland, Virginia and Washington DC. Restaurant Chain Janitor Outsourcing is a large part of our business.

All labor provided comes with workmans comp and liability insurance to cover your snow removal client. Certificate of Insurance available.

Commercial Buildings Maintenance Inc has been in business for 15 years.

*Call 240 644-7530 to make arrangements for Snow Shoveling*


----------



## SnowRemovalKing (Dec 16, 2009)

In Montgomery Cty with A Secord 7200. Can remove 2500 tons in a flash! With 2 operators


----------



## mferrari (Nov 6, 2008)

I plow down in Salisbury (when we get snow) but with this storm I may be headed up your way. If you need help give me a call. Shop is 443-951-5337


----------

